

International student with non-profit startup idea - dsrikanth

I am an international student(F1 visa) and I am working on an idea which will help generate funding for charitable organizations. I want to startup a non-profit organization which has the sole purpose generating funds for charitable organizations. My idea is unique and needs close to no investment. My question is, can I do this in my CPT/OPT? I am not concerned about H1 Visa/Greencard as of now. I just want to know if I can do this in CPT/OPT. Any advice/pointers will be really helpful.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
md1515
I don't know about CPT/OPT, but I would suggest at least contacting an
immigration attorney.

~~~
dsrikanth
Thanks for the reply! I am submitting this idea to YC to see how it goes.
Fingers crossed!!

